# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Shlyerja e mëkatit

## mondishall

Ndonese e paraqita poezine ne temen e Di Anes, mendoj te cel teme te re me titullin e saj. Besoj se gjithkush ka dicka mekatare ne jeten e vet. Sa e shlyen ate, vete e di. Une gjeta menyren time te shlyerjes me kete poezi dhe me besoni, u lehtesova vertet. Po ju?

 Shlyerja e mekatit

Falme e dashur, mekatin e pathene
E thena do me beje me shume mekatar
Per Ty jam, do jem, ai qe kam qene
I gjithmonshmi per Ty, i mekatit nje cast!

Lerme e dashur, ne denim te vetvetes
Sot jam i kthyer ndaj saj ne xhelat
Dje prift u bera, e lashe te rrefehej
Dhe koken e mekatit, ja preva pastaj!

Mbase e dashur, keshtu esht' me mire
Rrefimin e bera me kohe para vdekjes
Te tjera rrefenja do them kur te vije
Aq sa do ta bej, te vdese prej qeshjes!

* * *
----------------------------------------------------
SHIKOJ DHE NUK BESOJ ATE QE SHIKOJ
BESOJ DHE NUK SHIKOJ ATE QE BESOJ(E.SH)

----------


## Pratolini

Poezia eshte e mire, me pelqen.
Miqesisht dhe modestisht do sugjeroja qe fjalen e dashur te mos e perseritje 3 here (ne cdo strofe), ndoshta ne dy te fundit mund ti gjesh nje fjale zevendesuese.

----------


## mondishall

Te them te drejten m'u duk vetja ne rolin e rrefyesit, qe dritheron per ate qe ka dashur dhe do aq shume. Me dilte vetvetiu nga shpirti kjo fjale, si per t'u bindur nese zeri im degjohej bindshem prej saj. Megjithate, cdo sugjerim ne funksion te kesaj ndjesie, e mirepres. Te falenderoj, mik, per mendimin dashamires.

----------


## M_u_Z_a

Mond, teme e bukur. 
Teper e ndjere peozia jote. 
Te kerkosh ndjese, do te thote te clirohesh se pari nga vetja dhe nga pesha e rende e "te pathenes" qe rendon shpirtin. 
Te tere jemi nga pak mekatare. Te tere kemi te pathena qe here gjejme forcen per ti lene te lira e here i strukim e i kycim ne qelite e erreta te nenvetedijes...

Po sjell ketu nje poezi kushtuar babait. 
Nuk e harroj dot castin kur e lexoi se pari ne librin tim dhe teksa fytyren ia pushtuan lotet, me perqafoi fort si asnjehere me pare...


*NDJEMË…FALMË…PËRQAFOMË…*



Unë,
nuk të nderova me timin emër.
Është mbytur në lotin e fjalës,
“poetja jote brilante”, e fëmijërisë sime të vogël.
Unë, thinjat t’i shtova baba,
gabime bëra sa desha.
Me rrudhat e tua shtrirë dashurisë,
.........................................qava e qesha…

Ndjemë baba!
Nuk dita të jem “pasqyra jote e madhe”,
....................shkëputur prej qiellit “sa një gogël”.
Falje, nuk kërkova kur “gënjeshtrat”,
si qilim, 
mbi besimin tënd i shtrova.
Kur vuajtjen dhe lodhjen tënde,
gotave të konjakut i harrova.

Sot,
kur netët e mia,
gdhihen mbi fytyrën e bijës sime të njomë,
kujtoj dridhjet e tëndes zemër.
Unë e di mirë baba,
ti, kurrë nuk më ke mohuar,
e asnjëherë turpëruar prej timit emër…

Edhe pse rinisë tënde, pleqëri “çmenduria” ime i dha,
Ndjemë!
........Falmë!
..............Përqafomë…!

Unë të dua baba…




Mond, kam nje poezi tjeter ku "te pathenat fjale", ngjasojne me "mekatin(tend) te pathene"...
Une i besoj komunikimit mes shpirtrave te panjohur...edhe pse nuk jam besimtare ne idhuj apo dogma.
Edhe nje here pergezime per temen!

----------


## Syku

> Shlyerja e mekatit
> 
> Falme e dashur, mekatin e pathene
> E thena do me beje me shume mekatar
> Per Ty jam, do jem, ai qe kam qene
> I gjithmonshmi per Ty, i mekatit nje cast!
> 
> Lerme e dashur, ne denim te vetvetes
> Sot jam i kthyer ndaj saj ne xhelat
> ...



Mond, te pergezoj per kete poezi, e cila me pelqeu jashtezakonisht shume. Je nje poet i madh dhe sigurisht qe sapo te kthehem ne vendlindje do kerkoj permbledjen tende te poezive.

Urimet me te sinqerta nga une Pellumb Syku.

----------


## mondishall

Faleminderit MuZa!
Faleminderit Syku!

Meqe jemi tek i pashmangshmi mekat, po sjell ketu nje poezi te shkruar ne kohen e vetmise me vetmitare qe kam jetuar deri me sot ne jeten time, kur erdha ne Selanik dhe pas gjashte muajsh munda te sjell gruan dhe dy djemkat.


        "Mëkati" im

Dhe sa kohë do kalojë
Pa i puthur sytë e tu
Vallë Zoti kur do dojë
Që të jemi bashkë këtu?

Kur do vijë ai çast
Të të prek me buzë e dorë
Apo Zoti ka vënë bast
Shpirti tim sa do durojë?!

Nuk e sheh o Zot i madh
Që për Miran time vuaj
Me vetminë veç mëkatar
Do më kesh gjithmonë mua!
             *    *    *
-----------------------------------------------------------
SHIKOJ DHE NUK BESOJ ATE QE SHIKOJ
BESOJ DHE NUK SHIKOJ ATE QE BESOJ(E.SH)

----------


## mondishall

Per nje Diell te ri

O varg-brazde, me ler' te te mbjell
Me faren-cast, qe shpirtit ndjej
Te gjej te verteten mbi toke si del
Sa jam un' tek ti, ti tek une, te gjej!

T'i tregojme botes faqen e fshehur
Kohen e vetngrene, kohen e pa erdhur
Jo ndjekjen e diellit si lulja e tij
Por ndjekjen qiellit, per nje Diell te ri!
* * *

----------


## BlackEagle

Sa do të doja të isha aty k'të mbrëmje, mes asaj lidhjes tuaj, në Selanik.
Të ndiznim së bashku nga një cigare dhe të pinim nga një frappe të ftohtë, e pastaj, ashtu ulur këmbë kryq, ti kryqëzonim do fjalë për tokë, brazda, qiell, lule, buzë, vesë, etj etj.

Gjithsesi, sërish, i gëzohem faktit se, interneti, në një farë mënyre na sjell më afër, dhe pse, në kohën më të madhe na ndan, mbasi i kushtojmë shum kohë.

Vdeksh duke kënduar i dashur mik, dhe, mosvdeksh deri sa, të gjesh atë diellin e ri .....

Respektet e mia
Sinqerisht
Leonard Seiti.

----------


## mondishall

> Sa do të doja të isha aty k'të mbrëmje, mes asaj lidhjes tuaj, në Selanik.
> Të ndiznim së bashku nga një cigare dhe të pinim nga një frappe të ftohtë, e pastaj, ashtu ulur këmbë kryq, ti kryqëzonim do fjalë për tokë, brazda, qiell, lule, buzë, vesë, etj etj.
> 
> Gjithsesi, sërish, i gëzohem faktit se, interneti, në një farë mënyre na sjell më afër, dhe pse, në kohën më të madhe na ndan, mbasi i kushtojmë shum kohë.
> 
> Vdeksh duke kënduar i dashur mik, dhe, mosvdeksh deri sa, të gjesh atë diellin e ri .....
> 
> Respektet e mia
> Sinqerisht
> Leonard Seiti.


.....ku e lame mik biseden? Aah, tek deshira per t'u takuar...., dhe per ate diellin e ri...  Me volet vazhdimi me vargje...Meqe eshte bisede me vargje, te perjashtohet nga cdo lloj kritike prej miqve forumiste.  

Takuar kemi qene mijra vjet me pare
Gladiatore fatkeqe dhe fatmire njekohesisht
Rrethuar ulerimash spektatoresh te pafaj
Qe vrasjen tone, urdheronin me gisht.

Te gjymtuarit, te mjeret, te pafajshmit e fajshem
Skllaverine e vetvetes, skllaveronin marezisht
Arenave te kohes kerkonin qe shpaten
T'ja ngulnim njeri-tjetrit, nga i uluri gisht.

Takuar kemi qene, si sot e kujtoj
Kohet e ngjashme kane mbetur serish
E njejta arene, i njejti spektator
Na vret dhe rivret, nga i njejti gisht.

Takuar do jemi ne vazhdim shekujsh
Me kohet e ngjashme, do tallemi o mik
Spartake te penes kemi per te mbetur
Derisa te drejtohet, i perkuluri gisht!
* * *

----------


## BlackEagle

Si më thua, i dashur mik ? Derisa një ditë, gishti të drejtohet ....!

Do të vazhdoj kështu, kjo legjenda jonë
Arenave ulërimat kurrë s’do të ndalen
Spektator mjeran, mbretër, perandorë
Tingujve te shpatave për hare do t’ju falen

Dje, tek kërkoja, të gjeta në legjendë
Tek shkruaje me shpatë në token e ftohtë
Mu duk shpata jote, më e bukura pendë
Ish ngjyer me të kuq, në trupin tim të ngrohtë

Kush më herët e kush më vonë
Të dy një ditë kishim mbyllur sytë
Duke lënë mbas jehonën tonë
Për tu rigjetur diku, në një botë të yjtë

Ndërkoh, ulërinte turma e etur
Jehonat shkonin e vinin në legjendë
Arenave gdhendur mbeti ndër shekuj
Historia e shpatës së kthyer në pendë.
***

----------


## DI_ANA

Mondishall bukur si gjithmone dhe shoh qe pas te ndjekin poete te tjere!

Pergezime dhe suksese te gjitheve!Keni ne te vertete talent.

Respekte

----------


## mondishall

Dhe..., dhe...

Dhe vajti ne prifti, rrefimin e beri
Dhe nderin e vuri ne vend te cnderit
Prifti degjonte e dridhej i teri
Dicka ne mish, i levizte te mjerit.

Dhe c'ka dinte prifti ne raste rrefimi
Ja fali mekatin ne emer te Zotit
Dhe iku e falura me ndjenje pendimi
Mesazhin e lumtur, ja nisi dashnorit.
          *    *    *

----------


## mondishall

P.S/I nderuar mik ndoshta nuk eshte i tepert ky shkrim i imi!

E tepert eshte kjo thenie, mike!

----------


## Çaushi

> .....Nje poezi te shkruar ne kohen e vetmise me vetmitare qe kam jetuar deri me sot ne jeten time, kur erdha ne Selanik dhe pas gjashte muajsh munda te sjell gruan dhe dy djemkat.
> 
> 
>         "Mëkati" im
> 
> Dhe sa kohë do kalojë
> Pa i puthur sytë e tu
> Vallë Zoti kur do dojë
> Që të jemi bashkë këtu?
> ...


Pergezime per temen Miku im!
Mos perjetofsh kurr vetmine o Mondi....!

----------


## Poeti

*MËKATET MI FAL*

*Mëkatet që kam bërë në jetë
Mi fal të lutem o Zot,
Sepse jeta është mëkatare
Në këtë të poshtrën botë!

Mëkatet më fal të përgjëroj
Sepse kam pasur jetë të vështirë,
Nuk ishte o Zot faji im
Pse e krijove botën pa asnjë të mirë!

Mëkatet të lutem Zot mi fal
Se më nuk do të gaboj,
Jetën tash e tutje me sy të tjerë
Do ta vështroj!*

----------


## mondishall

Mekati???

Hapa nje grope te thelle, te thelle
Rrethuar nga heshtja e natyres perreth
Mbulova mekatin, me kembe ngjesha dhene
Dhe vetja ne cast, m'u be me e lehte.

Gropes se zhdukur ju ktheva serish
Se prape me e rende vetja m'u duk
Nje gur shkembor per cudi kish' mbir'
Mali me tej, mos ka qen' valle gur?
          *    *    *

----------


## mondishall

Ku shkon, moj Toke?

E preka qiellin
Ai u be, Une
Ngadale filloi thithjen, mushkeria e Tokes.
Jashte i vetem
Brenda me shume
Kerkoj permasen e trete te kohes.

Avash, Ajnshtajn
Nuk te konkuroj
Formulen e shpejtesise, s'ta kam zili.
Nje tjeter formule
Njerezore kerkoj
Si te linde Njeriu e te vdese, Njeri!

Diellin e preka
Une u bera, Ai
Sa shpejt me terheq, Toka e lakuriqte.
Ku shkon moj Toke
Neper cmenduri?
Roite formulat, bashke me perendite!

* * *
------------------------------------------------------
SHIKOJ DHE NUK BESOJ ATE QE SHIKOJ
BESOJ DHE NUK SHIKOJ ATE QE BESOJ(E.SH)

----------


## M_u_Z_a

> Ku shkon, moj Toke?
> 
> *E preka qiellin
> Ai u be, Une
> Ngadale filloi thithjen, mushkeria e Tokes.
> Jashte i vetem
> Brenda me shume
> Kerkoj permasen e trete te kohes.
> *
> ...


Mond, urime per poezine! 
Shkrirje dhe identifikim me qiellin... 
Gjetje interesante.
Me dha kenaqesi te vecante.
Te falenderoj!

Suz

----------


## mondishall

Suz! Kenaqesia e kenaqesise, falenderim i falenderimit.

Dickaja

I dhashe kokes formen e asgjese
Gjithshka ndjesore ne asgje m'u kthye
Veten e kam, as ide, as lende
Dhe prape dicka jam mes tyre.

C'eshte kjo dicka e mosekzistences?
E pertejshmja e asgjese, sigurisht
Pragu i vdekjes dhe pragu i jetes
Qe shtyjne njeri-tjetrin, pafundesisht!
* * *

----------


## mondishall

Skuqja e turpit

Kur turpit i thashe, "S'ke turp,
qe bota per nder ty te ka?!"
Ai per here te pare u skuq
Dhe iku me bishtin nder shal'.

E egersuar bota m'u sul
Per te jam nje djall me brire
Se turpin e bera me turp
Dhe kurre ne vend te nderit, mos vije.

----------

